# **Kruger SA results..suitable for IUI or not?****



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all

dp has has 4th SA test done. A Kruger as opposed to a WHO test. The count is 48 million, motility 60% but only 1-2% 'strict Kruger' normal forms.

Is this way too low for IUI to be successful??

TIA, Peaches xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Peaches
I would think that any clinic would strongly recommend ICSI with the abnormal forms being so high. IUI is usually for unexplained infertility. Don't despair though, we had two tests which showed 100% abnormal forms! And then the rest were about 10% abnormal forms... so maybe your partner could have another test done to see if the result is still roughly the same. xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Peaches

I am not a medic but when we were going through tx then we were advised that with a morphology of 2% we should go through ICSI as there was not enough sperm for IUI.

from memory I think they like to see in excess of 5% (15% being normal)

Clare


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Peaches

I'm not sure what a Kruger test is - never heard it before.  My DH's SA was similar but his morphology was 8% and the GP said it should be 10% or more.  Its all very confusing.

We have been referred for IUI which we are hoping to start soon at B'ham Women's Hospital.  We've got an appointment tomorrow, which I think is the blood tests, etc.  They haven't told us much    This waiting is driving me  

Sorry its a bit vague.  Maybe the clinic can help you more?
Cathy


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello Kathy

Kruger's called the 'strict morphology test'. When DP had tests on NHS he had 15% normal forms then at a private clinic they did a WHO (world health) test...he had 30% normal forms from that! 

But fertility clinics tend to use Kruger testing. I had a feeling that 15% was their required parameter but wanted to be sure.

No way would I have ICSI! I would use DS in preference!

Love, Peaches xxxx

good luck for tomorrow! hope you get some great guidance that will then lead to a


----------

